
Train PhD students to be thinkers not just specialists - snake117
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-01853-1
======
jxub
I think the permise is hard to implement, because a PhD already implies a herd
mentality in most cases. Suck it up to the superiors and learn your parcel of
knowledge, god forbid changing deeply your branch of knowledge with some
groundbreaking invention or discovery.

In a postdoc it's about keeping the job, which is funnily available in the
current society because of the surplus stemming from technological
breakthroughs made by dogma-less innovators.

